# Amplificateur pour ipad très puissant



## AppleSpirit (10 Août 2012)

Bonjour,

Je suis au bord de la dépression. Mes voisins mettent leur musique à tout volume et je ne peux plus lire un bouquin chez moi ou dormir la nuit. Je leur ai demandé plusieurs fois d'arrêter mais ils continuent. 

A ce stade, je voudrais savoir s'il existe un amplificateur que je pourrais brancher à l'ipad et qui me permettrait d'atteindre un volume extrêmement élevé (capable même de briser des vitres s'il le faut) afin de leur rendre la pareille et de leur faire comprendre ce que je subis. 

Je vous remercie infiniment pour votre aide et vos conseils.


----------



## nifex (10 Août 2012)

A ce niveau c'est une chaine hifi qu'il te faut ou alors un téléphone pour appeler la police la nuit pour tapage nocture.

Autrement il y a bien des Stations d'accueil mais c'est plutot pour iphone... Pour un ipad je n'en connais pas et c'est de toute facon plus cher qu'une chaine hifi...


----------



## AppleSpirit (10 Août 2012)

Comment puis-je savoir si une chaîne hifi est capable de briser des vitres avant de l'acheter ?


----------



## Mac*Gyver (10 Août 2012)

tu regardes trop de film toi.

ca doit etre la  musique de tes voisins qui te monte au cerveau,

fait l'impasse sur l'ampli "casse vitres" et garde tes sous pour acheter un fusil car c'est l'etape suivante


----------



## AppleSpirit (10 Août 2012)

Ecoute je n'ai encune envie de rigoler ok ?


----------



## r e m y (10 Août 2012)

Constat d'huissier et plainte au commissariat de police le plus proche


----------



## nifex (10 Août 2012)

r e m y a dit:


> Constat d'huissier et plainte au commissariat de police le plus proche



Oui ce sera nettement plus efficasse qu'exploser les vitres etbeaucoup moins cher


----------



## Gwen (10 Août 2012)

Déjà, tu peux te plaindre à la police si c'est constant. Ils pourront vérifier tes dires facilement.

Sinon, une station d'accueil puissante ou une chaîne puissante coûte cher. Je ne suis pas certain que cela vaille l'investissement.

Tu ferais mieux d'avoir une alarme incendie qui se déclencherait malencontreusement lorsque tu n'es pas la


----------



## AppleSpirit (10 Août 2012)

Attendez l'histoire de l'alarme incendie m'intéresse. Est-ce qu'il existe des appareils qui émettent un son très puissant style comme pour émettre une alerte ou en tout cas capables d'émettre un son fort, puissant et dérangeant ?

La police me dira qu'elle a autre chose à faire ou que le son n'est pas assez élevé pour faire marcher la loi. Les gens qui font et votent les lois habitent des maisons et villas isolées et n'ont pas de voisins. Ils ne savent pas ce qu'endure le peuple entassé les uns sur les autres. Idem pour la gérance qui a par ailleurs un pouvoir extraordinaire dans ce type de problématique (une simple lettre de menace de la gérance stopperait immédiatement le bruit) et qui me répond lâchement que c'est aux locataries de se débrouiller.


----------



## r e m y (10 Août 2012)

Tu peux tester l'alarme.... mais si ton voisin est plus procédurier que toi et rechigne moins à faire faire le constat d'huissier, tu vas tout simplement voir débarquer la police et c'est toi qui sera emmerdé


----------



## Mac*Gyver (10 Août 2012)

ce serait parfait, tu mets ta chaine hifi et ton alarme a fond et ton voisin appele les flics pour tapage et tu l'as dans l'os bien profond.

arrete ton cinema et porte plainte pour tapage, c'est tout, le reste c'est du blabla qui portera pas ses fruits si tu reflechis un peu.


----------



## Lefenmac (10 Août 2012)

Tu peux te mettre au violoncelle ou au trombone....

Ps: et si le chien du voisin pisse sur ta voiture en retour tu bois 10 litres d eau pour aller pisser sur la leur?

Des trucs genre parler aux voisins, police,..... Ça te dit quelque chose ou c est trop complexe?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h10 ----------




AppleSpirit a dit:


> Attendez l'histoire de l'alarme incendie m'intéresse. Est-ce qu'il existe des appareils qui émettent un son très puissant style comme pour émettre une alerte ou en tout cas capables d'émettre un son fort, puissant et dérangeant ?
> 
> La police me dira qu'elle a autre chose à faire ou que le son n'est pas assez élevé pour faire marcher la loi. Les gens qui font et votent les lois habitent des maisons et villas isolées et n'ont pas de voisins. Ils ne savent pas ce qu'endure le peuple entassé les uns sur les autres. Idem pour la gérance qui a par ailleurs un pouvoir extraordinaire dans ce type de problématique (une simple lettre de menace de la gérance stopperait immédiatement le bruit) et qui me répond lâchement que c'est aux locataries de se débrouiller.




Allez hop tous à la Bastille on va pendre les riches bourgeois qui spolient le peuple....

Ps tu devrais envoyer ton dossier à Julien Courbet


----------



## hallucinogen_1024 (10 Août 2012)

Bon courage pour tes problèmes... 



Lefenmac a dit:


> Des trucs genre parler aux voisins, police,..... Ça te dit quelque chose ou c est trop complexe?





Quant à ceux qui conseillent d'aller porter plainte... Les policiers ne pourront et ne voudront rien faire. Ils vont constater qu'il y a de la musique, mais si le son n'est pas ultra fort, ils ne feront rien. Souvent, un son même à volume modéré peut être gênant le soir et la nuit. Mais le faible volume fait que ce n'est pas juridiquement répréhensible de façon évidente. Je parle en connaissance de cause (6 ans dans le 20ème à Paris, ça forge le caractère).

Parler aux voisins? On vit dans le même monde ou tu vis au pays des Bisounours?^^ Je vois mal un voisin en avoir quelque chose à faire de son problème! Et je parle là aussi en connaissance de cause.

Le seul moyen c'est de régler ça avec le type en question. S'il est borné et ne veut pas comprendre, la solution de lui en foutre plein les oreilles me semble malheureusement une solution cohérente.

Le moins cher et le plus puissant serait d'acheter un vieil ampli stéréo (genre sur leboncoin ou Cash Converters) et une vielle paire d'enceintes. Là, tu colles les enceintes contre son mur, il devrait comprendre assez rapidement.

Et pense aux boules quiès, ça aide parfois.

Bonne chance!





AppleSpirit a dit:


> La police me dira qu'elle a autre chose à faire ou que le son n'est pas assez élevé pour faire marcher la loi. Les gens qui font et votent les lois habitent des maisons et villas isolées et n'ont pas de voisins. Ils ne savent pas ce qu'endure le peuple entassé les uns sur les autres.



PS : bien d&#8217;accord avec toi ! Vivement le jour où j&#8217;ai de la thune et que j&#8217;habite dans un coin genre Saint-Germain en Laye / Le Vésinet / Nogent-sur-Marne ! Là les flics se déplacent ! Et vite !


----------



## romaing34 (10 Août 2012)

Si j'en crois mes voisins, le caisson de basse d'un kit 2.1 ou d'un Home Cinema est ce qui les rend le plus fou quand ceux du dessus écoutent de la musique / mattent un film. Si ça peut aider


----------



## ergu (10 Août 2012)

Ah les conseils à la con...
Mais oui, qu'il fasse du bruit aussi ou qu'il aille lui péter les dents, tiens - une bonne petite vendetta entre voisins, y a que ça de vrai!


----------



## r e m y (10 Août 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Ah les conseils à la con...
> Mais oui, qu'il fasse du bruit aussi ou qu'il aille lui péter les dents, tiens - une bonne petite vendetta entre voisins, y a que ça de vrai!


 

Tout à fait!

D'ailleurs pourquoi se contenter de lui en mettre plein les oreilles... un bon bourre-pif ne peut que lui faire du bien!


----------



## hallucinogen_1024 (10 Août 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Ah les conseils à la con...
> Mais oui, qu'il fasse du bruit aussi ou qu'il aille lui péter les dents, tiens - une bonne petite vendetta entre voisins, y a que ça de vrai!



Ouais tu as raison, mieux vaut ne rien faire et se laisser pourrir la vie!

Dans l'absolu, mon conseil n'est en effet pas le bon. Malheureusement, notre pauvre ami a l'air d'avoir à faire à quelqu'un de résolument borné. 

Mettre le son à fond une soirée pour faire comprendre au voisin ce qu'il vit depuis des semaines n'a rien à voir avec une déclaration de guerre. 

Aller lui péter sa bagnole ou encore lui chier sous le paillasson, c'est l'étape d'après ça ^^! Ne mélangeons pas tout.


----------



## ergu (10 Août 2012)

hallucinogen_1024 a dit:


> Malheureusement, notre pauvre ami a l'air d'avoir à faire à quelqu'un de résolument borné.



Tu le connais?
Non.
Moi non plus.
Mais pour avoir lu plusieurs sujets ouverts par notre "ami" ici dans lesquels il s'est systématiquement laissé aller à être désagréable avec tout le monde, je nourris quelques doutes sur la façon dont il a présenté la chose à ce fameux voisin bruyant.
Je peux me tromper, bien sûr, je ne le "connais" pas plus que quelques mots sur un forum mais c'est facile de conclure au "gros con de voisin" quand on n'a qu'une version de l'histoire.
Je lui (re)conseille donc le dépôt de plainte et la recherche d'autres voisins incommodés comme lui par le bruit.
Et, tu vois, quand je le vois refuser d'entrée le dépôt de plainte sans même avoir essayé, ça n'améliore pas tellement mes doutes sur toute cette histoire...

Sinon, il pourrait, par exemple, à chaque fois que la musique est trop forte aller voir le voisin et lui dire en souriant que ça le gène, pouvez-vous mettre moins fort s'il vous plaît.
Pas impossible qu'agacé d'avoir Oui-Oui à sa porte toutes les dix secondes, le voisin ne finisse par baisser le niveau sonore.
Sans garantie, mais au moins c'est totalement non violent.


----------



## AppleSpirit (10 Août 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Tu le connais?
> Non.
> Moi non plus.
> Mais pour avoir lu plusieurs sujets ouverts par notre "ami" ici dans lesquels il s'est systématiquement laissé aller à être désagréable avec tout le monde, je nourris quelques doutes sur la façon dont il a présenté la chose à ce fameux voisin bruyant.
> ...


Merci ergu pour cette finesse d'analyse et pour ces inférences on ne peut plus scientifiques te permettant de circonscrire ma personnalité.


----------



## ergu (10 Août 2012)

Mais je t'en prie.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (11 Août 2012)

a tout les coups, c'est lui le voisin 

meme gabarit mental


----------

